# Winter Snowboarding and summer MTB biking



## Niall McOwan (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi.
I'm new!! 
Advice on everything please.
Everything is on a tight budget!!
I'm looking to buy a bullet proof Mercedes 609,709 ?????
What else would you suggest??
Winter in the alps probably Morzine or Chamonix
Spring I'm heading  to Spain and Algarve to ride my bike.
Question. Is motor home living through the winter realistic?
( option is to drive to France December and park at a friends and live in an apartment and van from spring onwards?)

Can't wait.

Cheers


----------



## fairytooth (Apr 28, 2012)

Niall McOwan said:


> Hi.
> I'm new!!
> Advice on everything please.
> Everything is on a tight budget!!
> ...



If you can keep it under cover at your friend's so much the better but various 'winterising' precautions to be taken with all motorhomes as you will learn depending on whether you will be living in it or laying it up.  Using for snow sports not a problem especially Morzine -  Plenty of other motorhome friendly locations too.


----------



## novice1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

Niall McOwan said:


> Hi.
> I'm new!!
> Advice on everything please.
> Everything is on a tight budget!!
> ...



Regarding the ski/boarding if you have access to an appartment and is a one season venture, it would be much more comfortable and economical to just turn up and stay in the apartment.


----------



## Niall McOwan (May 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. Really helpful. Cheers


----------



## Robmac (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## scampa (May 13, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------

